# Poll: C59 colors?



## msantos (Mar 9, 2009)

*What color would you choose for a C59?*

I'm taking a poll on the most popular color for the C59. I would appreciate your response...


----------



## jaka (Nov 12, 2011)

I chose 150th.


----------



## locoman (Aug 23, 2009)

Mine is Matte Black


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

MTBK (which I own) or NERO a close second.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

The gloss black looks great and I've got a thing for the yellow (jersey) one too - but, like the polka dot KOM one, you've gotta have the skills to back it up (which I don't)


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

AD10 ? rrr:


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

PR99 - the white or Saronni Red

The Italian unification is OK, too. I think all the other colors look good, but they will all look outdated in a few years time.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

First Europcar--green and white.


----------



## 2ndrep (Mar 14, 2012)

Orange and black is great. I also like the Matt black, but I wonder how it will age with time! A friend of mine owns a Matt black Cervelo and it marks really easy!


----------



## campyc40 (Aug 4, 2010)

PR99 White for sure.


----------



## wmaarse10 (Apr 6, 2012)

ronderman said:


> PR99 - the white or Saronni Red
> 
> The Italian unification is OK, too. I think all the other colors look good, but they will all look outdated in a few years time.


I do agree. That's why i ordered the PR82 (Saronni Red) I have to wait for at least 45 days for it.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

campyc40 said:


> PR99 White for sure.


+1!!!

Or the Mapei World Champion colors.


----------



## MickM (Mar 9, 2010)

I would like them to do the Saronni Red that is on the current EPQ on the c59. My favorite to-date is the Black & Orange GDOB.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

2nd Europcar CSLM for me, the matt black and green ... or the white GDFR french national colours


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

+1 on the Mapei world champ!


----------



## socal-k (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*orange*










not mine but a thing of great technical beauty


----------



## roberman (Nov 19, 2012)

Think the PR99 looks classic. The C59 with the black naked carbon on the forks and chain stays


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Mine*

The best of both worlds.
Matt White and Black


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

PR82 .

But I'd love an AD10 or PRZA


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

KOM

Timeline Photos | Facebook


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

I like the Arabesque White


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## SMK-SLC (May 3, 2012)

icsloppl said:


>


+1
Stunning in real life. The picture does not do this color scheme justice.


----------



## cyclingvet (Aug 5, 2008)

Europcar CSLM for me as well. Looks awesome especially on overcast day. The green really stands out.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Do all C-59's have paint jobs that look like decals these days? Are the days of the hand painted Colnagos over?


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Yes, those days are over...*



pmf said:


> Do all C-59's have paint jobs that look like decals these days? Are the days of the hand painted Colnagos over?


Today's C59 Italia is built with (high quality) Asian carbon, has an English threaded BB and Specialized/Trek like colorways...They lost their soul sometime around ~2008.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

mriddle said:


> Today's C59 Italia is built with (high quality) Asian carbon, has an English threaded BB and Specialized/Trek like colorways...They lost their soul sometime around ~2008.


Are you sure? I though the high end ones were still made in Italy. I was handling a Pinarello frame a while back and under the bottom bracket it said "Made in Tiawan". What's happened to bikes these days? Kind of sad. 

One thing that C-40 did for me was cure me of bike lust.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

pmf said:


> Are you sure? I though the high end ones were still made in Italy. I was handling a Pinarello frame a while back and under the bottom bracket it said "Made in Tiawan". What's happened to bikes these days? Kind of sad.
> 
> One thing that C-40 did for me was cure me of bike lust.


Maybe do some searching on the forum here if you're interested. It's pretty well documented. Essentially the frame (but not the fork) is constructed in Italy from Toray carbon, which is quality material.


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

Picked up a lightly used C 59 in MTBK (w/ outlined Colnago down tube logo) at a nice price 

If I were ordering new, would still likely have picked a MTBK or the nero version. 

For shiny paint, would go for the gloss white w/ black or PR 99 version.

As you can tell, I really push the envelope with color variety choices


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

I just got a C59 in the GDCV colourway, I'll post pics when I finish the build, but I kinda agree with the statement above about all the new frames looking like decals. I still regret selling my C50, I miss the bike but I loved the paint, the airbrushing on it was stunning. I know that there are special editions that still use airbrushing. But contrary to my preference, historic Colnago paint schemes are not everyone's cup of tea, for as many people like them there are as many that loath them and at the end of the day Colnago needs to move product, so perhaps the toned down paint appeals to a greater % of the population?


----------



## Coastrider (Feb 14, 2005)

Matte Black


----------



## austke (Jan 14, 2012)

Mapei.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

PR99 in white. BTW, all C59s, C60s, Master and Arabesque frames are still made by hand in Italy. If you doubt this, ask Mike Price at Maestro-UK.


----------



## Shipley (Jun 30, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> AD10 ? rrr:


Yes, every time.....and I still can't find one


----------

